# Music Themed Birthday Party Ideas



## P The D (Aug 25, 2009)

I am planning on having a birthday party with a musical theme.

I have thought of the following...

- having everyone come dressed as a favorite musician or in a style of clothing that is closely linked with a certain style of music.

- having a name that tune game

- having a matching game where favorite songs of party guests are played & individuals try & match the songs to the person who chose it.

- having background music in the style of Claudio Monteverdi's Vespro della Beata Vergine {SV 206} (1610) & Guillaume to Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame (1364) playing throught the party.

- Ending the party with a selection of music that I like.


I would like to get ideas from Talk Classical members about what else I could do or should do instead? I would like to have a single party favor prize, something that adults would like to get, which goes along with the musical theme of the party & that does not cost more than $50, to give away, any ideas?

To everyone who has any input, thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Why not make it high school all over again? Have a talent show and try to manipulate it until it turns into a sex appeal contest


----------

